# skull mount



## ohio (Nov 27, 2005)

hey guys i was just wondering how t make a dry skull mount.....im talkin about the skull and antlers but no skin we have the heads and i was wondering if it just needed pealed or what???


----------



## usmarine0352 (Nov 26, 2005)

Boil them in hot water with some iodine. Then peel them.


----------



## ohio (Nov 27, 2005)

ok so just boil them and skin them ?....how much iodine?


----------



## MossyMO (Feb 12, 2004)

Take the entire hide off of the skull first. Then boil it for 30 minutes and scrape; also make sure to be cleaning out the brain cavity. I then will continue to boil for 20 more minutes and scrap. Keep doing this respectively until you are comfortable and pleased with its cleanliness.

After it is clean I use regular hydrogen peroxide off the store shelves (SAMS's Club) has a deal if you want to purchase in bulk (I'm Cheap). I will then submerge the skull in the peroxide for 5 to 7 days. Until it is at the white you are looking for.

Here is a pic of one of the euromount's I have done. I do not think there are any shortcuts in making a good euro.


----------



## gocatz (Nov 24, 2005)

OK, can I ask a stupid question? Does it discolor the horns while boiling the skull or skull plate? How big a pot do you use? Do you guys do it inside or out? I have a nice muley from this year that I want to mount the horns. I need to boil the skull plate to clean the last of the gunk outta it, but don't want to risk discoloring the horns. Seems to me that peroxide would discolor the heck out of the hours, correct?

Sorry, not trying to be a smart a**, just don't want to ruin a nice muley rack. Take care guys...


----------



## stearns24 (Oct 17, 2006)

You have to make sure the horns are NOT in the boiling water. Tie it up somehow so not to submerge the horns.......


----------

